# FIOS-TiVo with On-Demand



## Poker-Junkie (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, so I am completely in love with my FIOS. Except for one HUGE issue-the HD DVR size. With Direct TV, I had sooooo much stuff recorded/saved. It is unreal how tiny the Verizon HD/DVR top box is. So, I am researching.....seems Moxi versus TiVo-ends up with the TiVo taking the prize. So, here is the question: Can I split the FIOS signal coming from the wall to a) TiVo, and b) Verizon's HD DVR-hence, giving me two inputs to my TV. It seems I could simply switch inputs on my TV when wanting to use On-Demand? Thoughts?? Merry Xmas to all!!!!!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, you can do that.

If you don't need two DVRs, you might drop down to the standard HD STB to cut $6/mo off your bill ($15.99/mo to $9.99/mo). In time, you may find that you don't need VOD at all; many with high-capacity DVRs find that they don't have the same need for VOD that they did with the cable DVR and its limited capacity.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> In time, you may find that you don't need VOD at all; many with high-capacity DVRs find that they don't have the same need for VOD that they did with the cable DVR and its limited capacity.


Plus there are many alternatives to your TV provider's own VoD service, such as Amazon, Blockbuster, and Netflix.

For $8.99 a month (cheaper than just the rental of a non-DVR STB from FiOS) you can get a Netflix subscription with unlimited streaming, plus one physical DVD out at a time. For an additional $2/month that one physical DVD can be a Blu-Ray disc.


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

RonDawg said:


> Plus there are many alternatives to your TV provider's own VoD service, such as Amazon, Blockbuster, and Netflix.
> 
> For $8.99 a month (cheaper than just the rental of a non-DVR STB from FiOS) you can get a Netflix subscription with unlimited streaming, plus one physical DVD out at a time. For an additional $2/month that one physical DVD can be a Blu-Ray disc.


Just to be clear, these is a download and streaming services much like a VOD.

You can download individual movies from Amazon simply by linking your Amazon account with your Tivo. You can actually have the download active, while recording two shows and watching another recorded show. You can stream movies from Netflix simply by having the Netflix service.

I have Fios and, given the speed of the internet connection, these are outstanding services and I can't imagine ever needing the FIOS VOD.

Al


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Chuck the FIOS DVR and just go with the Tivo. Forget about the online streaming services and VOD as they all don't hold a candle in picture quality to the original broadcast content or Blu-Ray. I've had FIOS for almost three years and never even considered VOD after seeing it on my standard STB. Get a Blu-Ray player and a NetFlix account for your movies.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

To answer the original question though . . .

Yes, it can be done. I have a friend who essentially does the same thing. I have been tempted to do it myself although I really don't find the need anymore. 

The other suggestions in this thread are very tenable alternatives. Besides with 157 hours of recording space on the Tivo and with the Tivo Desktop Tivo to Go feature and saving to my PC, I can basically record anything I want and watch whenever. (Might have to wait a month or so for a new release)


----------



## SRAINESS (Jan 14, 2008)

Quick question on this, as well, since i'm looking at the Tivo HD's as well (on sale at Amazon for around $219. )

Does the montly/yearly/lifetime service include warranty as well, or is there some other service to cover the actual unit (especially since the lifetime service is tied to the unit) ?

Thanks...


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

SRAINESS said:


> Does the montly/yearly/lifetime service include warranty as well, or is there some other service to cover the actual unit (especially since the lifetime service is tied to the unit) ?


No it doesn't, other than the standard 30 day/90 day/1 year TiVo warranty.

You can buy a separate 3 year hardware warranty from TiVo (or elsewhere) for $30. (I think you can buy it separately from TiVo even if you buy the unit from Amazon, but I'm not sure about it. You can call TiVo and check.)


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Tivo extends the parts part of your warranty for the duration of a 3 year pre-paid service plan.

FiOS has a fair number of HD VoD titles. The PQ is better then what you get from Netflix on Demand and I think better then Amazon. Obviously the quality isn't as good as BR.

VoD is very useful given the limited capacity of the FiOS DVR. It's not as important for cusutomers with a tivo HDXL (or expanded unit).

Best solution is to rent a HD STB for a few months and see how often you use VoD.


----------

